# Stickshot



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

I made this stickshot from a birch branch and carved a woodspirit in it,
carving wood with only the knife on the picture is also a hobby of mine,

I soaked it in linseed oil for a hour wiped it of and maked the pictures,
it will be drying for a while.

What do you think, be honest.

Arne


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW how in the world did you do that thats amazing! Love the carving!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice carving skills. That would be cool in the handle of a regular slingshot.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Jesus Freak said:


> Nice carving skills. That would be cool in the handle of a regular slingshot.


Thanks , think i will give that a try when i find some nice forks

Arne


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

wow that was soo nice


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done Bud.
Philly


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

First one I've seen on a stick shot, lovely job indeed! Seen quite a number on walking and hiking sticks.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Sean said:


> Nicely done Bud.
> Philly


Thanks all


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice beautiful clean carving great idea love it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautifully done!!! Reminds me of Guatemalan slingshots.

But I do not recall giving you permission to use my face on it ....









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> Beautifully done!!! Reminds me of Guatemalan slingshots.
> 
> But I do not recall giving you permission to use my face on it ....
> 
> ...


Sorry Charles

next time i will ask for permission









Arne


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

dude that is wonderful! great job. wish i had those skills!!!


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

awsome chip carving brother....very well done.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats not a stick shooter? thats art! beautiful work, when i got tired of my stick shooter i just tossed the wood since it was just an old dowel, this one you keep one way or the other


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

beautiful carved


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly?...GREAT JOB!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice carving skills. That would be cool in the handle of a regular slingshot.


I agree


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you all, guys

Arne


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

that would make alot of women very happy..hahahaha Awww come on guys, I know some of you thought the same thing...
but seriously, that is beautiful, you are indeed an artist..Great work...
Kip


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Kipken said:


> that would make alot of women very happy..hahahaha Awww come on guys, I know some of you thought the same thing...


I know for sure some people where thinking the same


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

we do have a few ladies in the forums guy's, keep it clean


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

no disrespect to the ladies, I guess I have a weird sense of humor... If I offended any of the ladies I appologise, I was just making a joke...
Kip


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh come on, you would think we could all handle that...?

A traditional linseed oil as a finish has to be applied by rubbing it in vigorously with a cloth as the heat is what penetrates the wood fibers setting it upon cooling. Finishing a muzzle loader stock this way is an act of devotion: it takes many, many hours to be done right. Boiled linseed oil is the traditional medium. With this particular piece that might be...awkward







. Just make sure you do that in private







!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> no disrespect to the ladies, I guess I have a weird sense of humor... If I offended any of the ladies I appologise, I was just making a joke...
> Kip


no worries i think we are all the same, i just mention because there are some younger ears out there.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Next time i will make a less awkward piece.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish I had your carving skills! Very nicely done!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

AKLEIN said:


> Next time i will make a less awkward piece.


Hey! I was just ribbing you, man! I couldn't help myself when I put the rubbing of the linseed oil finish and the rather phallic looking stick shooter together. How ridiculous would that look to someone who was unaware of what you were doing, like straight outta Mr. Bean! It was only meant in good (or bad, depending on your viewpoint) humor!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hey A, lets band her up and give us photos and a review?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice carving. You are a master doing it. I love made that wood carving. I just like to see how the slingshot looks at the front. Saludos







.


----------

